# Do we get to write The Strange Magic of:" threads?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Just wondering what happens to people that do that besides Strange Magic. Do they get sued? Wind up with a horse's head in their bed?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am glad he has taken the lead to do these Strange Magic threads, even though I don't participate in a lot of them. As a courtesy, I would not start a Strange Magic thread, but would come up with another title idea, or ask him if he would feature a particular band.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I guess I’ll wake up tomorrow with a horse’s head on my bed for the one with Captain Beefheart


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

and that's why I did a Strange Music(TM) thread


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> and that's why I did a Strange Music(TM) thread


Did you get a horse head too?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

regenmusic said:


> Just wondering what happens to people that do that besides Strange Magic. Do they get sued? Wind up with a horse's head in their bed?


They are invited to go fishing on Lake Tahoe


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Waiting for The Strange Magic of Horse Lips thread.


----------

